# parallel conductors



## wirepuller (Nov 29, 2009)

I am feeding a 200 amp meter socket with two parallel 4/0 aluminum conductors. What is the best way to terminate these conductors to the meter socket? Do you put a splice ahead of the meter socket? Is there a meter socket equipped for two 4/0 conductors at each lug? Thanks


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

wirepuller said:


> Is there a meter socket equipped for two 4/0 conductors at each lug?


Welcome to the Forum. When you order your meter base, ask the supplier for these lugs. Simple.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I agree with Chris.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.. is this service for a house?


----------



## wirepuller (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it a special meter base with two lugs at each termination point or is the same standard meter, but a special lug that fits into the termination point?

yes for a house

thanks for your responses!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It would be lay in lugs. Why are you paralleling the service when you could get by with just one of those 4/0.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Or stackable hypress connectors.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> Or stackable hypress connectors.


 I love those conn.:thumbsup:


----------



## wirepuller (Nov 29, 2009)

Parallel 4/0 because the run is 430'.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

wirepuller said:


> Parallel 4/0 because the run is 430'.


What is the calculated load?


----------



## wirepuller (Nov 29, 2009)

The future house load is expected to be between 130-150 amps. The future garage will have heavy loads-compressors, power tools, welder. The 200 meter with disco will be on a pedestal 320' from utility. Future house another 100'.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wirepuller said:


> Parallel 4/0 because the run is 430'.


 I see said the blind man.:thumbsup:


----------



## wirepuller (Nov 29, 2009)

am I on track?

What do you find more manageable, more economical; pulling 500 circmils wire or 2 4/0 in parallel? I figured the 4/0 would be a lot easier to work with especially in freezing temps where we are.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wirepuller said:


> am I on track?
> 
> What do you find more manageable, more economical; pulling 500 circmils wire or 2 4/0 in parallel? I figured the 4/0 would be a lot easier to work with especially in freezing temps where we are.


 What is the cost difference?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

